# Lowe's Drywall settlement?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looking through my recent Lowe's receipts I read a notice for a class action lawsuit for injury because of Lowe's drywall. Is this the Chinese drywall case?
Here is the website:
www.drywallsettlement.info
Steve


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

No takers? Anyone that files a claim receives at least a $50 gift certificate. With receipts & documentation Lowes will pay you up to $4500. I know that I bought at least one sheet of drywall before July 27, 2010, so I filed a claim w/o receipt because I didn't feel like looking for it.
Nothing to lose.
Steve


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/lowes-drywall-lawsuit-84344/


----------

